# Time for youand time for God



## BCPerry (Sep 29, 2010)

Last night I started going to a mens bible study group with some guys from church. There was some discussion about living a godly life, living for god. 

One of the guys said he realized this week that he wasn't doing all he could for God. A few examples he gave was the thirty minutes he spent reading the news paper. Another was the time he spent with his 8 year old daughter at the gymnastics gym. Another was the hour he watched sportscenter. And yes, he meant that he should stop doing all these things and give that time to God. And he already gives alot of time to god. He gets up thirty minutes early and reads his bible. He is active with the church. He is at church all day sunday, he goes wednesday night, does the mens bible study on tuesday nights. In my opinion he is a very Godly man. Now he is thinking of giving up all his "free" time to sit and pray or read the bible. 

I can't wrap my head around this guys. Please help me.


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 29, 2010)

I think your friend is misguided.
Loving family is living for God, Taking time to rest or read is commanded by God.
we are not robots for God, we are believers who exist within God.


----------



## jmharris23 (Sep 29, 2010)

I would say the man has to do what he feels necessary, but as LJ said, time for rest and time with your family are also commanded by God.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 29, 2010)

No such thing as "Time for you, and time for God"

All of it needs to be dedicated to God.
Whether reading the paper or doing the laundry.


----------



## formula1 (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re:*

If it is what he wants to do it may be great for him provided that love for God, Family, and His fellow man is the true focus.  But my thoughts are that for me if I were so heavenly minded, I would eventually become no good on earth to anyone that matters. What God has blessed us with is for a reason and we must be good stewards of it and we should enjoy it too.

Ecclesiastes 7

15 In my vain life I have seen everything. There is a righteous man who perishes in his righteousness, and 
there is a wicked man who prolongs his life in his evildoing. 16 Be not overly righteous, and do not make 
yourself too wise. Why should you destroy yourself? 17 Be not overly wicked, neither be a fool. Why should 
you die before your time? 18 It is good that you should take hold of this, and from that withhold not your
hand, for the one who fears God shall come out from both of them.

I Cor 13
1 If I speak in the tongues of men and of angels, but have not love, I am a noisy gong or a clanging cymbal. 2 And if I have prophetic powers, and understand all mysteries and all knowledge, and if I have all faith, so as to remove mountains, but have not love, I am nothing.  If I give away all I have, and if I deliver up my body to be burned, but have not love, I gain nothing.


----------



## jason4445 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ecclesiastes  3

1 	To every thing there is a season, and a time to every purpose under the heaven:
2 	a time to be born, and a time to die; a time to plant, and a time to pluck up that which is planted;
3 	a time to kill, and a time to heal; a time to break down, and a time to build up;
4 	a time to weep, and a time to laugh; a time to mourn, and a time to dance;
5 	a time to cast away stones, and a time to gather stones together; a time to embrace, and a time to refrain from embracing;
6 	a time to get, and a time to lose; a time to keep, and a time to cast away;
7 	a time to rend, and a time to sew; a time to keep silence, and a time to speak;
8 	a time to love, and a time to hate; a time of war, and a time of peace.
9 	What profit hath he that worketh in that wherein he laboreth?
10 	¶ I have seen the travail, which God hath given to the sons of men to be exercised in it.
11 	He hath made every thing beautiful in his time: also he hath set the world in their heart, so that no man can find out the work that God maketh from the beginning to the end.
12 	I know that there is no good in them, but for a man to rejoice, and to do good in his life.
13 	And also that every man should eat and drink, and enjoy the good of all his labor, it is the gift of God.
14 	I know that, whatsoever God doeth, it shall be for ever: nothing can be put to it, nor any thing taken from it: and God doeth it, that men should fear before him.
15 	That which hath been is now; and that which is to be hath already been; and God requireth that which is past.


----------

